# So how do you actually pronounce "Alpina"?



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

All this chatter about Alex's amazing, new Alpina made me realize that I'm not actually sure what the correct pronunciation of Alpina is! So, can someone who knows, please post a good phonetic spelling of Alpina?

Danke!


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

I've always pronouced it "all-pee-nuh." :dunno:

I've always called Dinan "dye-nun" too... cause I knew a guy in high school named Dinan, and that's how he pronounced it.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Plaz is right on that :thumbup:


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

I have always said "Al-pie-nuh", so I am glad this came up.

As for Dinan, I have always heard it pronounced "Dye-nun", just as Plaz said, except for one person who pronounces it "Dee-nun".


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

I watched a press release video on the Alpina line and it was pronounced All-pee-nuh.:thumbup:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Jay Lilley said Dine-in...


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

I pronounce it the way it would be said in spanish... Al-pi-na. :thumbup:


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

Like GSR13 I was tempted to say "Al-pie-nuh". Glad to know better now!

Grazie!


----------

